

A Monthly Instagram Subscription For The Insta-Addicts - nirb
http://www.allparenting.com/my-me-time/articles/968335/monthly-instagram-subscription-printing-service-instagic

======
shachar
I actually heard about this service from the founder; I've been using it for
three months now and quite happy with the choice of photos and quality of
printing.

